# Cobalt SS (Supercharged 205hp)



## Clayton_SE-R (Feb 13, 2005)

On paper, how do you think this car should compare the 6-speed SE-R in Head-to-Head?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

2 completely different cars in all aspects. Size, class, typical buyer, etc. Not really any point in comparing.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Mark said:


> 2 completely different cars in all aspects. Size, class, typical buyer, etc. Not really any point in comparing.


I know they did a Cobalt SS VS. SRT4 write-up in Motor Trend Magazine. 
If I remember correctly the SRT-4 was the better buy, but the Cobalt SS beat the SRT-4 in most performance aspects. 
The simple fact is no matter how hard they try all the Cobalt SS really is or ever will be is a supped-up Caviler. 


Other than that, comparing the Altima SE-R to the Cobalt SS is like apples to oranges. :thumbup:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

he probally just wants to know cuz he has a se-r and his buddy has a ss...lol


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

T200Sx said:


> he probally just wants to know cuz he has a se-r and his buddy has a ss...lol



Yeah... I agree. I think the Cobalt has got some balls, but there are no real mods out for it yet. Im talking less then what is out for the SE-R. But, if you were trying to compare which is best, its just not really fair. The SE-R is a better looking, bigger, faster, more exclusive car. I do admit that the SE-R is a lil pricey, but the MSRP on the new Colbalt SS is around 23k. I dont know what kind of mark up a dealer would put on it, but it will beat least 1 k. Now, compare that to the 27k price of the SE-R...


...its like apples to oranges indeed. 

I like the Colbalt though. It took the SRT-4 in the corners, and only lost in the quarter by a mere tenth of a second. Its a cool, new look... but its no SE-R. Thats my opinion anyways...


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> Yeah... I agree. I think the Cobalt has got some balls, but there are no real mods out for it yet. Im talking less then what is out for the SE-R. But, if you were trying to compare which is best, its just not really fair. The SE-R is a better looking, bigger, faster, more exclusive car. I do admit that the SE-R is a lil pricey, but the MSRP on the new Colbalt SS is around 23k. I dont know what kind of mark up a dealer would put on it, but it will beat least 1 k. Now, compare that to the 27k price of the SE-R...
> 
> 
> ...its like apples to oranges indeed.
> ...




I thought I would just add that between the SRT-4 and the Colbalt SS... I would go with the SRT-4. I have a friend that has an 03' and its modified in a moderate fashion. I havent raced him, but I bet that he would take me no problem. The mods out for the SRT are very good quality and not pricey like other cars in its class. Maybe this will change in another year when the Colbalt has had a year out onthe streets.


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

The SS would probably be better aganist the Sentra SE-R. They are basically in the same class.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

havok2003 said:


> The SS would probably be better aganist the Sentra SE-R. They are basically in the same class.



Oh... my bad guys. I thought we were talking about the "Altima" SE-R. I have no doubt that the SS could take the Sentra SE-R. Quite frankly, as much as I love the SE-R option in the sentra, its just not as fast as it could have been. I mean c'mon now... If Dodge can get 230 ponies out of their 4 cylinder, then I dont see why a solid power-plant like the VQ25DE cant grab it. I do think that the Colbalt will do very well considering the fresh new look and supercharged engine. I am not sure just how much people will like the SS after Honda brings out the new SI, but the SS should hold its own in its class nicely.


----------

